# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Buikklachten en opgezet gevoel rechter buik

## Robertor

Beste mensen,

Sinds een jaar of 15 ben ik bekend met PDS. Klachten als een opgezet gevoel en een zeurende pijn onder de lever. Deze pijn trekt ook naar de rechterzij en rug.Ook vaak veel geborrel op de plek waar de klachten zitten. Deze klachten zijn er dan weer een maand of 6 en verdwenen dan weer voor maanden. Nu op dit moment wederom veel last en het maakt me zeer onzeker omdat je toch bang bent dat het misschien wel eens iets anders zou kunnen zijn. Natuurlijk denk je dan weer aan de keren dat je ook dit soort klachten had en weer weggingen. Toch nu erg onzeker omdat je leest dat leverkanker en alvleesklierkanker ook dit soort klachten kunnen geven. Vorige week nog even bij de huisarts geweest en deze heeft de buik onderzocht en voelde geen bijzonderheden. Ook de lever was niet voelbaar. Vorig jaar nog wel een colonscopie gehad van de dikkedarm ( om andere reden) en hier kwam ook niets raars uit. Herkend misschien iemand mijn klachten? Nog even een opsomming van klachten:

Elke dag een opgezet gevoel in de rechterbovebuik ( vaak na het eten)
Een zeurende niet hevige pijn in de rechterbovenbuik
Veel geborrel in de buik op deze plek
In bed geen klachten

Ik hoop op reacties

Groet,
Roberto

----------


## sabin

Hey Roberto,

Ik heb net hetzelfde als jou megemaakt. Echt jarenlang deze klachten gehad. Op en af kwamen ze opdagen. Soms weken last en soms even rustig in de buik. Bleek dat ikzelf last had van intoleranties. Vooral zuivel en gluten waren bij mij de boosdoeners.

Hier kun je wat aan doen door enzymen in te nemen. Ja je hoeft er niet met te leren leven zoals dokters beweren! Probeer eens de enzymen van Nutricolon. Is goed spul, ik neem ze reeds 3 jaar non stop en ik kan niet meer zonder. http://nutricolon.nl

Mocht je echt specifiek informatie over PDS willen met tips en advies raad ik je een blog aan dat vol met advies staat: http://wegmetpds.be/blog

Maar in jouw geval zou ik beginnen met je voeding aan te passen. Probeer zuivel te vermijden en graanproducten te beperken. Dat helpt voor mij al heel wat!

Succes
Sabin

----------


## mama3

Beste Roberto, ik heb precies dezelfde klachten! Ook al 15 jaar Nog geen microscopie gehad(Ben er beetje bang voor). Maar wat ik mij afvroeg;
Heb jij die nutricolon nog geprobeerd en wat was het resultaat?
Mvg, 
Marjolein

----------


## mama3

Eh..endoscopie(woordenboek maakte wat anders aan..)

----------


## Flogiston

Het zouden galblaasproblemen kunnen zijn.

Een goede vriendin had dezelfde klachten. Meestal heel de dag geen last, en na het avondeten een kramperige soort "buikpijn" rechtsboven. Ze moest dan gaan liggen, benen wat opgetrokken, om de klachten te laten verminderen.

Zo heel af en toe had ze een grote aanval die echt enorm pijnlijk was.

Bij haar bleken het galstenen te zijn. Die versperren de uitstroomopening van de galblaas. Daardoor raakt de galblaas vol. Die gaat dan met alle macht proberen de gal toch richting de darmen te stuwen - dat geeft de pijnklachten, vooral als de stenen dan ook nog eens tegen de wand van het galkanaal worden gedrukt. De darmklachten komen dan weer doordat er te weinig gal bij het voedsel komt, waardoor het vet dat je hebt gegeten niet goed kan worden verwerkt door de darmen. Het vet wordt dan niet opgenomen, met als gevolg dat de darmbacteriën het gaan verteren, en dat geeft gasvorming en dus veel geborrel.

Daardoor komen de klachten ook meestal voor na het avondeten: dat is voor de meeste mensen de vetrijkste maaltijd, dus juist dan wordt de galblaas aangezet tot het produceren van de gal die nodig is voor de verwerking van het vet.

Overleg eens met de dokter. Galstenen zijn goed te zien op een echo, en zo'n echo is totaal niet belastend en volkomen pijnloos.

Flogiston

----------

